# Glove or tab?



## DakotaC (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wondering what is generally used for finger shooting with a compound. I use a 3-finger glove when shooting my longbow and use a tab when shooting my recurve. Thinking about finger shooting my Monster but am using a Tru-Fire release at the moment. Thanks!

Dakota


----------



## archer21 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Tab*

Just switched to a tab for my compound (Oneida Aeroforce) and I'm getting much cleaner releases and better accuracy. I'm a little surprised and what a big difference it's made. 

I've never actually shot a release. I picked up archery as a kid and releases just never really appealed to me. Could you comment on the differences and what you like about the release.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

when I am shooting 3 under barebow with a high anchor , the glove is best , when shooting split fingers and sights , then the tab works much better for me ....... the 2 styles , tab vs glove are not interchangeable for me


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

archer21 said:


> Just switched to a tab for my compound (Oneida Aeroforce) and I'm getting much cleaner releases and better accuracy. I'm a little surprised and what a big difference it's made.
> 
> I've never actually shot a release. I picked up archery as a kid and releases just never really appealed to me. Could you comment on the differences and what you like about the release.


I've been wanting to go to fingers for a while but the big reason I keep with a release is simply time. I haven't had the time (or access to a range) to practice enough to be go with fingers until recently. A release is simply easier to use cleanly, so if you don't have the time to practice often it'll probably be better (more clean shots on game, for instance). 

After this deer season I'm gonna give it a real serious go with fingers and see what happens, but for now it's gonna be better to stick with the release.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

DakotaC said:


> Just wondering what is generally used for finger shooting with a compound. I use a 3-finger glove when shooting my longbow and use a tab when shooting my recurve. Thinking about finger shooting my Monster but am using a Tru-Fire release at the moment. Thanks!
> 
> Dakota


I started with a glove and ended up with a tab. I feel I get a cleaner more consistent release with a tab. 

I use a neet calf hair tab.

good luck with your switch


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I have been using Demascus gloves for over 20 yrs with zero problems!


----------



## johnbh (Sep 18, 2009)

When I was shooting fingers I pulled back 3 finger,shot w/index and middle fingers. I had piece of leather that would fit index and middle finger, had a snap that would hold o-ring, would go on middle finger. I felt this worked best for me.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have tried both and have found finger tabs to be far superior in accuracy and consistency. I customize mine because I shoot 2 fingers under dropping the pointer finger off the string at full draw.

NFAA says that 2 fingers need to be touching the nock so it rests on the nock prior to the shot.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

bowjunkie2 said:


> I have been using Demascus gloves for over 20 yrs with zero problems!


ditto on the Demascus gloves


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Cordavan tab (homemade). Glove when shooting split finger with longbow. For all out accuracy, I believe a tab has an advantage over a glove.


----------



## archer21 (Jul 26, 2006)

Tab for me as well. Pull back with three, hold with middle and index. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Three finger *high quality Tab.
O*ne on top, two below split *tab, *tripled layered smooth leather...
Top line AAE Elite/Cavalier or better....36+yrs.....Hunt or Target...Compound or Recurve.....(just me)_


----------

